# 2 days 2 boats



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I ran an inshore trip for Super Strike Charters. It was windy and VERY cold. We got on the water at noon. Even that late in the day the it was f****ing cold. (freezing) cold for you dirty minds. The wind was relentless and I do not think the temp got much above 40.










It was quite a while before we got our first fish. It was well worth the wait.










We moved just a bit and settled in for some respectable fishing. It was about 50/50 on the keepers and the rats.










We called it about 4:00 with only 7 in the box. We were glad to get to our heated vehicles.










Back at it tomorrow.


I had the same guys again today for Super Strike Charters. We had an earlier start today which did not help at all. The conditions were not changed much from yesterday and the tide was an hour or more later. It was early afternoon before the bite turned on yesterday. A bit warmer but still had winds even when in semi sheltered places.










Believe it or not we landed 2 out of 3 in this very place under these conditions. The first was 31 inches.










The second was 26 1/2 and the third one that threw the hook was right about the same size. We had 2 days of rough conditions but the guys hung in there. At one time yesterday I saw one of the guys whole body shake with a chill but they hung in there and just kept on fishing.










At the end of the day we hung up the fish from both boats. Mine did not have as many fish but we had quality. 










The other boat beat us with quantity.










Life is Good!

Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

Capt Hoop
Our Freedom


----------

